# Smart Phone - Yes or No



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Ok, let's keep it simple. I'm considering getting a smartphone. For those who have one is it worth it?

I'm looking at the latest Apple model. I don't like the new Samsung, too big.


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

If you work in the field or travel & need access to email & the web, yes, they can be worth it. 

We bought into smartphones (we use Droids) a couple years ago & while I appreciate the convenience they offer, I personally think most of the applications available are unnecessary time wasters. The added fees also bite, as do the prices of the phones. 

The phones themselves (with a few exceptions) are more delicate than most of the other "dumber" models, so only you can be the judge as to whether the added convenience & potential for increased productivity offsets the increased costs.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Yes! Camera, email, dropbox, buildcalc, gps, on site Google for that spec on a rough opening you forgot to grab...etc...


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

nokia windows based at&t , blue tooth all voice commands incomming text heard in ear reply by voice, phone stays in pocket or tool belt.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

samsung galaxy 3 is looking so nice.


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Waste of time/money.

That said I do have a smart phone :laughing: but it was given to me and I do not have a data plan on it. 

If you end up getting one, screw apple and their overpriced yuppie phones.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Smart phone? He11 yeah:thumbsup: Makes it possible to check up on CT anywhere, anytime.:thumbup:

Really, I have had my droid about a year. Many of my customers like to communicate by email so that's easy. Also started taking credit cards using square. Lots of apps are a waste of time but it can be a worthwhile tool.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks guys, seems to be pros and cons. I'll look into pricing.

Friday one of my customers was showing me all the things his phone could do and some of it would be nice, but I like to not be disturbed while working.

I'm not emailing during the day. CT maybe........


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

I’m on my second Droid now (Droid 4 – love the key board) (third year smart phone user). Add drop box and Evernote and you are set :thumbsup:

I don't do CT on it - I have my tablet to do that on :laughing:


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

My Casio Commando is my mobile office. It is not the fastest, but it is one of the toughest. Mine is caked in window glazing and paint as I type. 

I'll probably pick it off sometime tomorrow as I email and drive. I wouldn't consider anything but a mil-spec phone for construction. I do wish it had killer specs, but it is like a tugboat, it just keeps on trucking... or tugging.

What do I really use it for the most? Spotify into an FM transmitter into my jobsite radio. The cool part of this is that I can leave it in the truck if I don't want to drop it in a bucket of tar and I can hear the phone ring or e-mail or text through the radio.

Seriously though, I think that you will fall behind the times if you don't update with the technology. I get quotes over e-mail. I get invoices over e-mail. If I wanted to, I could make out an invoice and send it to a customer while I am sitting in their living room. I get texts that I can sync to my Gmail and save forever. I have a task scheduler/timer that can help keep track of time on different jobs. Many other things that just become second nature.

Lots of things you can do with it. I have drunk the Google Kool-aid as I like the openness of the platform. Apple is a bit more restrictive, but I believe you can do pretty much the same things.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Troubleshooting problems on site. Take pics,email to rep,get answer.

Look up phone number and call......1 minute.

Store all notes and schedules. Weather maps/radar.

Need I go on?


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

I'll start by saying I'm a fan of technology. I had my first smart phone 8 years ago. I currently have a mytouch4g (android OS). The main things I use it for are email, weather, job site pictures, and quick internet searches.

A few weeks ago we just finished a 5-6 week remodel up in the north GA mountains. We stayed at the cabin Monday through Friday. There was no cell signal there. I found that we were much more productive and less distracted without the phones. I had to make lists of things I wanted to look up and when I went into town for material runs, I got signal, and was able to look a bunch of things up at once.


----------



## thecabinetguy (Jun 4, 2012)

*no question*

There's no question in my mind. I rely on my Android for too many things to list. You'd be amazed what apps people have built in, I mean, I have a level app, on my phone. Yes, that's right, you can use your phone as a level, or a ruler, or a calculator. Too many uses to list. 

I prefer Android, but that's my personal preference. If you're tech savvy, I'd go Android, if not, go Apple.


----------



## EmmCeeDee (May 23, 2010)

If I were working in a shop near a computer I might not need a smart phone. However, since I spend most days on the jobsite it's pretty much indispensable. It's perfect for those days when we are trying to dodge the weather or need to find this one thing right now.

It works both ways though. If you have access to email you often have to answer email when you should be working. Also, infinite opportunities for wasting time.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I use the chit out of mine. 99% of my posts on here on my Droid. I use Outlook for my personal schedule, it automatticly down loads to my phone, its great. I have folders in my phone for each project, plans, schedules, scopes, ect. Email. Its great.

I also don't have to take my lap top into the field. Been trying to talk my self into a tablet, haven't pulled the trigger yet.


----------



## LConstruction (Jan 12, 2011)

I finally gave in and got a razor maxx about a month ago and love it.


----------



## B.D.R. (May 22, 2007)

love my I-phone


----------



## bookerc (Nov 27, 2011)

It's android for me too. Can't imagine how I managed without it


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

I am sniffing around an app called Expensify (I have android) to maybe streamline receipt management, I need serious help here.

You don't have to use it any more or differently than you would a dumb phone. but for when you want to it's there.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I have a hard time with the dumb phone:blink:


----------



## McGrathpest (Mar 8, 2012)

I will only use an iPhone. I still think its the best


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

Does anyone know if you can post pics to here with an I phone?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

FRAME2FINISH said:


> Does anyone know if you can post pics to here with an I phone?


Yep use the app

Here's a pic I took last night on me phone of my wife snoring. She don't understand how loud it is lol


----------



## TMDC (Jun 2, 2012)

as of now I couldn't go without one. I use it for gps on estimates, emails, apps, and of course phone calls. I would recommend getting a car charger because the battery life, compared to a regular cell phone its not as great.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

If you have a iPhone and hate the standard boring iPhone icon layouts you can run a different them. I switch between OS7 and Android. Almost makes me feel like I have a android phone which is nice. I ain't messed with the settings much but here's a screen shot of phone running both systems.


----------



## McGrathpest (Mar 8, 2012)

BCConstruction said:


> If you have a iPhone and hate the standard boring iPhone icon layouts you can run a different them. I switch between OS7 and Android. Almost makes me feel like I have a android phone which is nice. I ain't messed with the settings much but here's a screen shot of phone running both systems.


How did u do that?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

McGrathpest said:


> How did u do that?


You like iPhone best so I can't tell you :thumbup:

It's like winterboard but much more advanced. It's called dreamboard You can even run a theme called lion osx ultimatum which makes it work just like the OSX Lion on your Mac. It's on the fly switching as well so no respring or reboot needed. Theirs only about 50+ themes currently as its pretty new but they are much nicer than the winter board themes. 

First question is are you jailbroken?


----------

